# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## panda (1 Jul 2013 às 09:47)

Manha bastante quente com 30.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2013 às 12:22)

Boa tarde!

Julho começa com mais um dia de Verão em Bragança , por agora 29.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jul 2013 às 13:48)

Boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu nublado, agora com o vento a soprar fraco de NW esta a provocar uma queda na temperatura... sigo com 29.7C... as 11h estavam 31C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2013 às 14:52)

Boas .

Esta noite é que foi ...não baixou dos 24.6ºC ,por casa tudo fechado e um pouco de AC pela noite a fora ,pelas 9h30m da manhã já tinha 30.0ºC ,hoje o dia já está diferente,pela manhã céu limpo e com aumento da temperatura,as nuvens começaram a crescer e neste momento céu com muitas nuvens e muita sombra,já ouvi 2 trovôes alguns minutos a atrás,mas ao longe,trovoadas secas ,com 34.6ºC e sem sol .


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

Parece que já vão havendo algumas descargas por aí!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2013 às 16:38)

Boas ,ainda muitas nuvens...as nuvens mais ativas passaram ao lado,ambiente abafado ,com 35.0ºC e um vento muito quente WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2013 às 18:08)

Boas,por aqui...a desaparecida brisa de WNW,hoje chegou,já vai ajundando a refrescar o ambiente ,com 32.5ºC e nuvens altas e médias.

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

Boas,ambiente na rua bem melhor ,graças há brisa de WNW,mais logo já deve dar para arajar a casa ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2013 às 21:41)

O ambienta na rua vai-se suavizando ,com 25.6ºC e brisa de NW...abençoada .


----------



## jonyyy (1 Jul 2013 às 23:16)

Boas

Dia variável por aqui, manha muito quente, sem vento e com céu praticamente limpo, de tarde houve desenvolvimento vertical, e aumentou muito a intensidade do vento, ainda caíram 4 ou 5 gotas e a trovoada ouviu-se bem, mas passou ao lado Mínima do dia(atual)-19ºC Máxima- 28ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jul 2013 às 00:53)

tarde já mais fresca devido ao vento de NW que se fez sentir e ainda se faz sentir embora muito fraco. 
já desde as 23h que apareceu uma neblina que cobre o céu, e um cheirinho a praia que o vento traz é brutal... sigo com 19.0ºC

temperaturas: 

31.9ºC maxima
18.6ºC minima


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jul 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu encoberto, com neblina e vento fraco, numa manhã típica do litoral.

Atual 17,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2013 às 11:57)

Bom dia .

Esta noite e manhã mais fresquinho ...já deu para arejar a casa ,ambiente na rua por enquanto morno ,com 27.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2013 às 14:08)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente na rua  mais calmo,com 30.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2013 às 19:13)

Boas,hoje o dia não foi tão ,mas os próximos dias serão ,nuvens altas e algum vento de WSW,com 30.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2013 às 21:52)

Boas,por aqui a noite vai refrescando ,uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 24.4ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Jul 2013 às 22:10)

Temperatura actual 23.3ºC
Agora com um ventinho fresco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2013 às 14:04)

Boas,la fora um sol muito  e abrasador ,com 34.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Redfish (3 Jul 2013 às 15:05)

Os modelos indicam que o dia mais quente será dia 07 de Julho com temperaturas a chegarem aos 43/44º em algumas zonas do Alentejo...

Se não fosse eu a ter uma Maratona BTT nesse dia em Vila Viçosa ate estaria agradado com esta situação...

Assim fazer 70Km com temperaturas elevadas e ao sol não será nada facil...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jul 2013 às 16:02)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu tem estado um dia quente, não tão abafado como outros, devidoao vento fraco de W.

Atual 30,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2013 às 16:41)

Boas

31,5ºC e algumas nuvens, principalmente a leste.


----------



## panda (3 Jul 2013 às 19:11)

Temperatura actual 33.4ºC
Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 35.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2013 às 20:49)

Boas ,o que ontem foi bom....hoje,já foi muito mau ,dia de inferno e abrasador,e logo hoje que tive andar toda a tarde na rua ,para ter a máxima do ano ,lá fora está tudo ainda quente ,com 32.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC /37.9ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Está visto que os próximos dias,vão ser,noites abafadas e dias a estorrar ,neste momento por casa,ar climatizado por 2 máquinas,senão não se podia estar,ainda ontem vieram por uma máquina completa,a que estava com 20 anos,a bomba já estava em esforço e aquecia muito,com o medo de haver problemas ,muito uso levou e boas noites dormidas ,com 29.8ºC e ar .


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jul 2013 às 22:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Está visto que os próximos dias,vão ser,noites abafadas e dias a estorrar ,neste momento por casa,ar climatizado por 2 máquinas,senão não se podia estar,ainda ontem vieram por uma máquina completa,a que estava com 20 anos,a bomba já estava em esforço e aquecia muito,com o medo de haver problemas ,muito uso levou e boas noites dormidas ,com 29.8ºC e ar .



Trabalhei 2 anos na Centauro, onde produzem trocadores de calor para várias marcas. Como respeito todo o conhecimento adquirido por quem lá trabalha, transmito que uma das melhores marcas é a DAIKIN, tanto a nível de fiabilidade como de poupança energética, em termos de aparelhos de ar condicionado. Desculpem o OFFTÓPIC, mas castelo branco é mesmo a capital do frio, em termos industriais.

Infelizmente não tenho ar condicionado em casa.. Aguenta-se mais ou menos uma semana com onda de calor aqui, mas acordo mais cansado do que quando me deitei. Isso leva a um desgaste físico e psicológico, que se durar mais de uma semana é muito chato mesmo!  nem sei que diga das trovoadas que vêm aí a partir de sábado, pois se forem secas irão provocar incêndios, se forem molhadas irão deixar um ambiente muito desagradável com %HR a subir e temperatura na ordem dos 40! Insuportável..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2013 às 22:42)

Hó Paulo H,nem se sabe o bem que tenho isso de noites mal dormidas...eram comigo,passar pelas divisiôes todas com almofada atrás,nas varandas sempre sujeito a boas picadelas das melgas ,há procura de algum fresco ,acabou-se o sofrimento há muitos anos.

Por acaso dizem que somos a capital do frio ,entrei lá dezenas de vezes na fábrica em serviço,na parte de comunicações .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2013 às 22:57)

Lá fora ainda ar quente com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2013 às 03:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento fraco... 

temperaturas: 

14.7ºC minima
31.6ºC maxima

atuais: 

esta uma noite agradável, sem vento céu limpo e sigo com 21.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2013 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Vai subindo o mercúrio nos termómetros em Bragança, por agora ainda 25.4ºC na estação da ESA-IPB, hoje promete ser mais um dia quente aqui pelo Nordeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia .

Isto hoje é que vai ser...até dizer que seja de ,ainda não eram 9h e já tinha chegado aos 30.0ºC ,já fiz o que tinha a fazer na rua ,agora fugir para o escuro e esperar pelo escuro lá fora ,com 33.7ºC e vento fraco de ENE e .

Hoje a máxima dizem que é de 39ºC...não deve ficar muito longe dos 40ºC !


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2013 às 11:41)

Bons dias!

Por Viseu o dia amanheceu quente, com vento moderado de NE/E, ambiente a prometer uma tarde de calor, talvez bata o meu recorde de máxima hoje ou amanhã (nunca medi mais de 35,5ºC).

Segue então o céu limpo e o sol a brilhar, depois duma mínima de 21ºC.

Atual 28,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 12:49)

Boas,lá fora o ambiente já deve torrar ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 14:40)

Boas,chegou agora tarde para começar a carregar mais no acelerador ,lá fora 36.8ºC...e eu pelo escuro em casa com 26.4ºC e bem bom .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:01)

Boas

por aqui a tarde vai quente, sem vento e sigo com uns torridos 35.1C... a preparar-me para mais um turno ao calor... Ha uma coluna de fumo para os lados de nelas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 17:16)

Boas ,sem vento e com 38.3ºC...está na hora perigosa .


----------



## panda (4 Jul 2013 às 18:20)

Temperatura actual 35.4ºC
Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 36.9ºC
Vento fraco


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2013 às 18:44)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu tem sido uma tarde de calor como há muito não me lembro, devido ao sol intenso e à ausência de qualquer brisa... 

Atual 33,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 19:20)

Boas ,lá fora parece ter uma fornalha acessa ,tudo deita calor,com 35.7ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 25.0ºC / 38.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (4 Jul 2013 às 20:12)

34ºC de máxima, insuportável, nunca me habituarei a este calor, acho-o desprezivel.


----------



## invent (4 Jul 2013 às 21:26)

Mais um belo dia de Verão, neste momento ainda estão 28ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Lá fora ainda tudo muito quente...por casa,por AC acelerar para o ,com 32.2ºC e um vento muito fraco e .


----------



## panda (4 Jul 2013 às 22:24)

Nem  com o vento a temperatura baixa 
Temperatura actual 32.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (4 Jul 2013 às 22:36)

Ainda 27ºC, esta vai ser a 2ª noite tropical do ano, assim como a 2ª consecutiva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2013 às 22:45)

Nada se mexe ,com 31.5ºC  e ar .


----------



## jonyyy (4 Jul 2013 às 23:09)

Boas

Dia muito caloroso por aqui, tal como pelo resto do pais, com céu praticamente limpo e algum vento de NE. Temperaturas entre os 19ºC e os 31ºC.
Por agora 25.5ºC com uma ligeira brisa


----------



## panda (4 Jul 2013 às 23:23)

Vento na média 18km/h
E a temperatura não baixa actual 31.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2013 às 01:50)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi quente, tá se bem é numa explanada a beber umas frescas tal como acabei de fazer depois de um turno horrivelmente quente sigo com uns incriveis 27.2ºC ... 
temperaturas: 

20.5ºC minima
35.9ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2013 às 02:14)

Tórridos 27ºc aqui depois de uns simpáticos 37,6 de máxima. Fantástico, quem me cá dera o meu Inverninho, e a emoção da neve. Contudo também gosto de algum calor especialmente na praia, mas assim nem tanto.


----------



## invent (5 Jul 2013 às 03:12)

Bem, que noite, estão uns belos 25,4ºC de temperatura ambiente, deve ser das noites mais quentes que me lembro aqui por Viseu/Penalva do Castelo.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2013 às 03:28)

invent disse:


> Bem, que noite, estão uns belos 25,4ºC de temperatura ambiente, deve ser das noites mais quentes que me lembro aqui por Viseu/Penalva do Castelo.



um autêntico forno , noite invulgar
24.3ºC no aeródromo ás 3 da manhã


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2013 às 08:40)

Bons dias!

Esta foi uma das madrugadas mais quentes em Viseu desde que tenho registos(acho que 2009), com uma mínima de 23,4ºC.
Por agora, está céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura em escalada, rumo a um máximo próximo do record de quase 36ºC, quiçá. Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos 33,1ºC.

Atual 24,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2013 às 11:25)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a noite na rua foi super quente ,por casa não notei muito ,quase toda a noite de AC ligado ,têm que ser ,para haver descanso ,lá fora o ambiente já é de fornalha acessa ,com 33.4ºC...ainda agora é de manhã .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2013 às 12:22)

Por aqui a maratona do   continua ,com 34.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2013 às 12:49)

Boas!

Em Bragança o forno também já está a começar a carburar, por agora 31.4ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2013 às 14:18)

Boas ,vai nos 36.8ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Jul 2013 às 15:46)

Temperatura já nos 38.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2013 às 15:57)

Por aqui já dava para atribuir alerta laranja! Estão 38.4ºc, acho que ligaram o forno e o esquentador, e deu nisto


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2013 às 16:34)

Estão previstos 38ºC para 7 de Julho em Viseu (aeródromo), e se concretizarem será a temperatura mais elevada desde 6 de Agosto de 2005 onde se atingiram os 38.4ºC


----------



## invent (5 Jul 2013 às 16:35)

Por aqui, também está bem quente, 38.2ºC, é o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2013 às 16:44)

Boa tarde!

Calor também em Bragança com 34.6ºC neste momento na estação da ESA- IPB, e 36.0ºC na estação do Z13.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2013 às 18:09)

Boas ,tarde muito quente a chegar a quase aos 40.0ºC ,pela tarde muitas nuvens que vão aparecendo e abafado ,com 37.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de 25.2ºC / 39.7ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2013 às 18:59)

Boas tardes!

Por Viseu o dia segue quente, com tempertura perto do meu máximo de registo, céu parcialemnte nublado por cumulus e com bastante fumo do incêndio da manhã aqui na zona, mas em especial do de Talhadas.

Atual 34,9ºC, com máxima de 35,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2013 às 19:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Calor também em Bragança com 34.6ºC neste momento na estação da ESA- IPB, e 36.0ºC na estação do Z13.



Por agora, pouco depois das 19h, as temperaturas continuam bem acima dos 30ºC aqui por Terras Transmontanas.

Em Bragança as temperaturas nas estações da cidade rondam os 35ºC/36ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

Temperatura actual 37.3ºC
Dados de hoje 23.1ºC / 38.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2013 às 20:37)

Boas,ainda tudo a ferver lá fora,com 35.8ºC .

Este FS há festa da associação daqui do bairro ,vai já a seguir uns grelhados na brasa e muita cerveja fresca, é o que sabe bem nestas noites .


----------



## invent (5 Jul 2013 às 21:28)

Bem, já estou a ver que esta noite ainda vai ser mais quente que a de ontem, de momento estão 30.7ºC, ontem a esta mesma hora, estavam 28ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2013 às 00:26)

Boas,sem vento e com uns calmos 29.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2013 às 02:26)

boas

dia quente por aqui com algum vento da parte da tarde, mas coisa pouca. 

temperaturas: 

38.5ºC máxima
25.9ºC minima

atuais: céu limpo, nada se mexe la fora e sigo com uns hilariantes 25.0ºC


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2013 às 07:27)

Pelos vistos a mínima em Viseu-aeródromo foi de uns excepcionais 24.3ºC (11ºC acima da média) e na cidade de 21.9ºC (por aí)
No periodo 1971-2000, a mínima mais alta no mês de Julho foi de 23.0ºC, acho que este recorde se refere a Viseu-cidade.

No mesmo dia em 2012 a mínima foi de 9.9ºC, e no dia anterior tinha sido 8.8ºC, que diferença.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08560&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2012&mes=07&day=07&hora=00


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2013 às 10:54)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma noite com temperatura elevada ,lá fora o ar já começa a ficar sufocante ,com 32.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jul 2013 às 11:39)

29.3ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 22ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2013 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Manhã ainda mais quente que ontem.

Mínima de 21,3ºC e 31,2ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2013 às 12:00)

Bons dias
Temperatura actual 33.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2013 às 12:57)

Boa tarde!

A estação da ESA-IPB já marca 33.0ºC a esta hora, veremos até onde pode subir a temperatura em mais um dia que promete ser bem quente aqui em Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2013 às 13:57)

Boas  .

Por aqui não se pode andar na rua ,parece o inferno ,não sei quem é gosta disto ,com 36.9ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 15:28)

Dia mais quente do ano, por aqui, com 39ºc de momento. Agora sim , isto dá um bom alerta laranja, mas o IPMA só quer saber da capital de distrito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2013 às 15:37)

Boas  ,por aqui já vão caindo do céu ,algumas rolinhas assadas,fritas e para todo os gostos ,grande braseiro lá fora ,com 38.8ºC ,por casa no escuro e AC com 26.0ºC .


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2013 às 16:18)

Temperatura actual 39.9ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jul 2013 às 16:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dia mais quente do ano, por aqui, com 39ºc de momento. Agora sim , isto dá um bom alerta laranja, mas o IPMA só quer saber da capital de distrito.



Da capital de distrito não quer saber de certeza. É que de acordo com os dados do IPMA, às 14h, a estação de Viseu Cidade marcava 38.9º C...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 16:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Da capital de distrito não quer saber de certeza. É que de acordo com os dados do IPMA, às 14h, a estação de Viseu Cidade marcava 38.9º C...



Esse valor foi uma média da temperatura dos últimos dez minutos das 13h, que estava presente na observação de dados. Contudo o alerta laranja para Viseu é só a partir de 39ºc e aqui já passou até duas décimas com a temperatura máxima 39.2ºc.


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2013 às 16:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dia mais quente do ano, por aqui, com 39ºc de momento.:...



Dia do ano também mais quente por estas bandas, 39.8ºC, até queima.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 17:00)

invent disse:


> Dia do ano também mais quente por estas bandas, 39.8ºC, até queima.



Curioso estar mais quente aí do que aqui. Eu também acho que não queria esses quase 40ºc.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 17:34)

Alguém pode por um post com As temperaturas mais altas registadas pelo ipma às 15 horas


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2013 às 17:36)

Por aqui ja passou do 40ºC
Temperatura actual 40.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2013 às 17:39)

dia quente por aqui, com algumas cúmulos na estrela. a temperatura essa está nos 38.5ºC, levantou-se vento fraco de NW. as 15h estavam 39.7ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2013 às 17:42)

Por Bragança também está a ser o dia mais quente do ano, a estação da ESA marca 36,6ºC. A máxima de ontem foi de 35,8ºC.

Ainda assim muito longe de possíveis recordes.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2013 às 17:49)

Boa tarde 

Aqui em Trás-os-Montes todas as estações do IPMA apresentavam, à excepção de Montalegre (33.5ºC), valores de temperatura superiores a mais de 36ºC às 16h UTC, sendo que Mirandela e o Pinhão ultrapassavam mesmo os 40ºC. 

Em Bragança neste momento a estação da ESA-IPB marca 36.6ºC. 

EDIT: o fil antecipou-se


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jul 2013 às 18:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esse valor foi uma média da temperatura dos últimos dez minutos das 13h, que estava presente na observação de dados. Contudo o alerta laranja para Viseu é só a partir de 39ºc e aqui já passou até duas décimas com a temperatura máxima 39.2ºc.



Pelas 16h, 39.3ºC pelo que o alerta deveria ter sido emitido, não?


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2013 às 18:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pelas 16h, 39.3ºC pelo que o alerta deveria ter sido emitido, não?



Eu percebo as dúvidas mas há que ter calma e ponderar os comentários.
O IPMA previu 38ºC para Viseu. Claramente não acertou, mas foi uma previsão feita por profissionais, não foi uma "aposta".
Se 38ºC apenas dá um nível de alerta amarelo, então é o amarelo que deve figurar nos avisos.
Evidentemente se soubessem que ultrapassaria os 39ºC o aviso seria então o laranja.

Se me dizem que há zonas habitadas mais quentes do que a cidade de Viseu, populosas e representativas de uma região maior, então aí os meteorologista devem fazer trabalho de campo e estudar o que se passa, para que no futuro os avisos sejam mais fiéis à realidade.

Um exemplo: por norma os avisos no meu distrito são feitos tendo por base a cidade do Porto e essa região, mas muitas vezes não tem em consideração as zonas populosas do interior do distrito, zonas essas com condições climáticas específicas. Claro que faço críticas, mas são críticas fundamentadas e até por isso já contactei o IM\IPMA a expor as minhas dúvidas e sugestões.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2013 às 18:43)

Boas ,está cá um bafo ,com 38.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 24.5ºC / 39.9ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 18:46)

Bom, talvez porque tenha o meu transmissor completamente à sombra sem sol nas periferias a temperatura máxima que eu registei foi 39.3 e atualmente já tenho 36.6.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2013 às 18:52)

Boas tardes!

Por Viseu, está muito calor, o dia mais quente desde que tenho os meus próprios registos(2009, com máxima anterior de cerca de 36ºC em 2010), com uma máxima de 37,9ºC!!!! 
O céu está parcialmente nublado por altocumulus e cumulus, e por fumo que torna a luz do sol meio alaranjada; não corre grande vento, senão algumas brisas quentes esporádicas.

Atual 36,8ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Temperatura actual 37.8ºC
Dados de hoje 24.6ºC / 40.3ºC


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2013 às 20:06)

A máxima no aeródromo de Viseu foi de 38.0ºC, a mais quente desde Agosto de 2003


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jul 2013 às 20:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu percebo as dúvidas mas há que ter calma e ponderar os comentários.
> O IPMA previu 38ºC para Viseu. Claramente não acertou, mas foi uma previsão feita por profissionais, não foi uma "aposta".
> Se 38ºC apenas dá um nível de alerta amarelo, então é o amarelo que deve figurar nos avisos.
> Evidentemente se soubessem que ultrapassaria os 39ºC o aviso seria então o laranja.
> ...



Penso que o meu comentário foi calmo e ponderado. Aliás, coloquei uma questão, nem sequer produzi nenhuma afirmação. De qualquer dos modos, penso que a situação de calor, pelo menos na minha zona, foi claramente subestimada. Já ontem assim aconteceu.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 21:39)

Temperaturas máximas referentes ao dia  de ontem:

Pinhão *42,6ºC*
Mirandela *40,8ºC*
Zebreira *40,8ºC*

PS: Pinhão quase que igualava a t.maxima mais alta de todas as estações, Alcacer do Sal, pois claro, 42,8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2013 às 22:07)

Boas,
A temperatura hoje por Lamego foi cerca de 38,4 graus.
Dia quente e com céu limpo. Só mesmo de manhã cedo é que existiam algumas nuvens.
Amanhã a temperatura prevista é de 39


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2013 às 22:57)

a noite esta a ser boa para os passeios a pé, sigo com uns incriveis 29.2ºC 

temperaturas: 

23.8ºC minima
39.7ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 23:06)

Agora estão 29.0ºc, creio que vou ter hoje uma mínima elevada. Curiosamente na madrugada passada depois das 3:30h, a temperatura que se encontrava nos 25,9ºc, começou a subir repentinamente tendo chegado aos 27.2 pelas 5:00h. Entretanto adormeci, pois com este calor fiquei a madrugada toda acordado, mas segundo a estação, desceu ligeiramente para 26,7ºc. Não sei o que terá causado esta subida nebulosidade não existia e o vento era fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperaturas máximas referentes ao dia  de ontem:
> 
> Pinhão *42,6ºC*
> Mirandela *40,8ºC*
> ...



Aqui acho que estavam provas mais que suficientes para o IPMA ter acionado alerta laranja para o distrito Viseu. É o que digo, eles só ligam à capital de distrito, ou pelo menos dão mais importância. Mas não se lembram que as outras localidades têm valores compreendidos entre 39ºc e 42ºc. Contudo previsões são previsões, e esta ciência é muito complicada. Para além disso não tenho conhecimentos nem autoridade para avaliar o trabalho deles. Mas decerto que não foi a decisão mais acertada por parte do IPMA, nem está a ser.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2013 às 23:41)

O nordeste transmontano continua a ser uma das áreas mais quentes do continente; hoje, dia 6, as máximas:

Pinhão - 42,1 ºC
Mirandela - 41,3 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 23:48)

Gerofil disse:


> O nordeste transmontano continua a ser uma das áreas mais quentes do continente; hoje, dia 6, as máximas:
> 
> Pinhão - 42,1 ºC
> Mirandela - 41,3 ºC



Ainda não sabemos o valor exacto da máxima, amanha confirma-se o valor correcto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 00:32)

Boas ,por aqui a noite ainda muito ,depois uma noite sem vento,agora com a chegada de vento fraco e  de NWN,a temperatura começou a subir ,com 31.7ºC.

Por casa AC ligado,para haver paz .


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2013 às 01:51)

Mais uma irregularidade. Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, e a mínima já está mais baixa que a de ontem. 25.3ºc.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2013 às 02:07)

Boa madrugada!

A temperatura aqui em Bragança ainda tropical a esta hora com 24.1ºC, será que vamos ter uma mínima tropical por aqui?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2013 às 02:27)

Acho que o gfs delirou com tanto calor. Está a prever 42,8ºc para aqui amanhã pelas 12h


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2013 às 10:07)

Bons dias!

Por Viseu, o dia está quente, depois doutra noite tropical, com pouco vento, e a temperatura em forte escalada.

Mínima de 24,8ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2013 às 11:59)

Bons dias
Temperatura ja nos 34.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (7 Jul 2013 às 12:04)

31.4ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 12:49)

Bom dia  .

Depois de uma noite a temperatura não baixar dos 26.3ºC ...por casa AC ligado...nem dei pelo ,dormiu toda a noite até de manhã ,lá fora já está instalado o  ,para mais um dia de inferno ,com 37.5ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2013 às 12:51)

Na estação da meteocovilha tem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 13:58)

Boas  ,lá fora já parece o inferno ,e já lá vão 15 dias de paciência ,está-se a esgotar ,com 39.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2013 às 15:01)

boas

por aqui o céu limpo reina apesar de uma bruma esbranquiçada, parece pó. sigo sem vento e sigo com 38.7ºC


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2013 às 15:11)

Com, céu limpo e uma brisa suave e bem quente estão 40ºC certinhos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2013 às 15:23)

39.8ºc de momento. Vamos ver se é hoje que vai aos 40.0ºc =) 
Entretanto continuamos sem alerta laranja.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 15:34)

Boas ,por aqui já fez tocar os alarmes de ,já chegou aos 40.4ºC e um calor insuportável .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2013 às 16:05)

Segundo dados do próprio IPMA, 40,2º C, às 14h, em Viseu Cidade...


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Jul 2013 às 16:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ,por aqui já fez tocar os alarmes de ,já chegou aos 40.4ºC e um calor insuportável .



Venho agora da rua e está literalmente insuportável, o sufeciente para que as pontas das orelhas tivessem começado a escaldar  , o termómetro da farmácia Morgado Duarte apenas marcava 37.5... Á sombra.


----------



## Bgc (7 Jul 2013 às 16:29)

43.0 graus no Pocinho


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2013 às 16:30)

Temperatura actual 40.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:44)

tal como ontem, levantou-se ha pouco um vento fraco de NW, que esta a provocar a queda ligeira da temperatura, desceu para os 37.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2013 às 16:59)

Record batido, 40ºc. Aqui está a fazer-se sentir um vento fraco que está a baixar a temperatura. Atualmente encontra-se nos 38.2ºc.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2013 às 17:20)

Este calor é desumano, não se pode estar na rua mais que 3 minutos.

São temperaturas mais que excepcionais e perigosas, merecedoras de algo mais que um alerta amarelo, mas é o que dá emitir estes mesmo alertas tendo em conta a temperatura prevista para o aeródromo, uma área bem mais fresca que a cidade nestes dias. 
Isto já para não falar de vales do Dão, Mondego, etc...

3ºC de diferença  na temperatura máxima no dia 5 por exemplo.
aeródromo 36.1ºC de máxima
cidade 39.1ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Jul 2013 às 17:59)

Pfew....

De acordo com o IPMA, a temperatura chegou aos 40º por volta das 16:00 aqui em CB.

Por agora uma brisa muito fraquinha já a refrescar a parada.

Bolas, diz 40 no tempo presente e 39.6 na observação superficie.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 18:06)

Boas  ,neste momento 40.7ºC...não se deve poder estar na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 19:13)

Boas  ,lá fora ainda um sufoco ,39.1ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 26.3ºC / 41.0ºC .

Hoje bateu a miníma mais alta e a máxima temperatura .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 19:23)

Boas.

T.maximas de ontem.

As 2 _fornalhas_ estiveram ao rubro.

Pinhão: *43,4ºC*
Mirandela: *42,4ºC*

Ps: Pinhão conseguiu destornar a Alcacer do Sal (43ºC).


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

Dados de hoje 24.4ºC / 41.3ºC
Novo recorde na minha estação meteorológica


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2013 às 20:56)

Boa tarde

Mais uma dia tórrido no Nordeste (já começa a enjoar estas temperaturas), por agora a temperatura vai baixando lentamente, a estação da ESA-IPB regista 30.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2013 às 21:39)

boas

por aqui a noite avança agora sem vento e com 29.7ºC.

temperaturas: 

25.3ºC minima
39.5ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 22:13)

Boas,hoje já corre algum vento de NW,ao contrário dos últimos dias que nada se mexia ,mesmo assim ainda 32.2ºC que ainda é muito ,já estou a começar perder a paciênçia. .


----------



## joselamego (7 Jul 2013 às 22:21)

Boas, aqui por Lamego, dia quente, com vento fraco.
No final do dia o vento aumentou um pouco o que deu uma sensação boa depois do imenso calor.
Temperatura mínima - 23 
Temperatura máxima - 39

Pelo que vi nos modelos e previsões, só a partir de quarta é que o interior(norte, centro e sul) sentirá a descida das temperaturas


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jul 2013 às 00:04)

Nickname disse:


> Este calor é desumano, não se pode estar na rua mais que 3 minutos.
> 
> São temperaturas mais que excepcionais e perigosas, merecedoras de algo mais que um alerta amarelo, mas é o que dá emitir estes mesmo alertas tendo em conta a temperatura prevista para o aeródromo, uma área bem mais fresca que a cidade nestes dias.
> Isto já para não falar de vales do Dão, Mondego, etc...
> ...


Também partilho a mesma opinião, já vi escrito algures aqui no fórum que o IPMA, faz previsões para cidade de Viseu no geral, mas acho que eles não têm isso em conta e fazem previsões para a estação do aeródromo. Se as previsões estão a ser assim feitas, acho que é um grande descuido. E é também um pouco indolente emitir desta forma os avisos, as condições atmosféricas de viseu(aeródromo) podem não ser iguais ao resto do distrito, situações deste tipo aconteceram já com vento ou precipitação. E como vimos e eles também devem ter visto nos seus dados, as temperaturas são dignas de um alerta laranja, todas as estações à exceção do aeródromo têm temperaturas superiores a 39ºc. Segundo os seus critérios de 39ºc a 40ºc é emitido o alerta laranja. Não quero com isto ser precipitado, pois não sei as suas razões para esta situação mas fica o meu parecer.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

A temperatura vai subindo para mais um dia que se espera tórrido aqui em Bragança, para já a estação que me serve de referência (ESA-IPB) marca 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 11:44)

Bom dia   .

Esta noite ainda foi mais quente na rua não baixou dos 26.6ºC,por casa tudo fechado e praticamente AC toda a noite ligado ...dormiu toda a noite,nem dei conta dele ,lá fora mais um dia de inferno ,isto nunca mais acaba,já nem se pode ir há rua durante o dia ,ainda agora é de manhã e já vai nos 35.3ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 12:45)

T.maximas referentes ao dia de ontem:

Pinhão: *42,6ºC*
Mirandela: *42,5ºC*
Zebreira: *41,9ºC*
Fundão: *41,7ºC*


Fonte - IPMA


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 12:48)

Por aqui não para de subir a temperatura ,lá fora o ambiente já está doentio e pouco saudável,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## panda (8 Jul 2013 às 13:27)

Temperatura ja nos 37.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 14:15)

Boas ,lá fora a tarde vai ser de fornalha acessa ,maldito ,com 38.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser quente, sem vento, já a preparar para mais uma tarde de trabalho. sigo com 37.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 14:50)

_*Zebreira*_ vai "_ardendo_". 
Zebreira:* 39,8ºC*
Fundão: *38,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 15:01)

Por aqui os alarmes mais uma vez acionados ,lá fora já vai nos 40.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 15:35)

Boas,o  é tanto que o meu anemômetro até deixou de mandar dados ,as pilhas devem estar a ferver apesar de serem recarregáveis automaticamente,com 41.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 18:29)

Boas ,depois da siesta ,lá fora continua tudo em brasa ,com 40.5ºC...isto nunca mais acaba este tempo doentio .

Dados de hoje 26.6ºC / 41.5ºC .


----------



## panda (8 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Temperatura actual 37.7ºC
Dados de hoje 24.8ºC / 40.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2013 às 19:21)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bragança a temperatura já está em fase de descida mas mesmo assim a estação da ESA-IPB marca 33.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 20:58)

Boas ,por aqui o jardim e o quintal levaram uma bruta rega...feita por mim ,do céu  posso esperar sentado ,com 34.2ºC e vento quente de NW.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2013 às 21:04)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego hoje bateu o recorde, a máxima andou a rondar os 40,1 graus.
Mínima de 24
Atual - 31,5
A esta hora está uma um ligeiro vento o que dá uma sensação boa.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

Depois de mais um dia quente agora está bastante mais fresco, apenas 22.4ºC na estação da ESA-IPB, é hora de abrir todas as janelas da casa para refrescar.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2013 às 00:41)

Nota-se uma noite mais fresca, temperatura atual - 22
O que é bom face a estes últimos dias e noites quentes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 00:48)

Boas,a esta hora lá fora com 29.4ºC...há tantos dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,era sempre para cima dos trinta ,havia algum vento de NW,está a começar enfraquecer .

Fresco só em casa ...AC ligado para o descanso da noite .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2013 às 01:22)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de algumas nuvens esquisitas, com algum vento da parte final do dia. 

temperauras: 

39.2ºC maxima
23.4ºC minims   

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 24.8. ´
dentro que casa esta impossível de se estar com 28.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2013 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

depois de uma noite agradável (o que nos tem valido), com uma mínima de 17,5ºC ,
a temperatura vai subindo... *28,1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 11:19)

Bom dia  .

Vai-se preparando....para mais um dia de inferno ,já estou a ficar enjoado ,não fiz mal a ninguém ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 11:37)

T.maximas de ontem

Pinhão: *42,0ºC*
Mirandela:  *42,0ºC*
Zebreira: *41,7ºC*
Fundão: * 41,0ºC*
Castelo Branco: *40,9ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 12:23)

A coisa lá fora vai ficando  ,com 36.0ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Jul 2013 às 12:41)

Temperatura actual 35.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2013 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de Inferno, a estação do nosso companheiro Z13 marca cerca de 34ºC com tendencial de subida...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2013 às 14:18)

boas

manha de sol, mas mais fresquinha, que soube bem sentir a corrente de ar a passar dentro de casa. 
agora a historia é outra, céu pouco nublado vento fraco e sigo com 35.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 14:34)

Boas  ....por aqui não passa do mesmo ,com 39.0ºC...que raiva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 16:48)

Boas ,hoje já cheguei novamente aos 40.0ºC e passou ...três dias seguidos ,lá fora corre algum vento de WNW e muito quente e seco que até queima a pele ,com 39.5ºC .


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2013 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!

Hoje tem estado ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem, provavelmente devido ao vento de Sudoeste que se tem feito sentir, mesmo assim está um dia quente embora não tão infernal como os últimos diasl.

Por agora 34.3ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2013 às 17:58)

Hoje dia um pouco melhor, por Lamego, devido ao vento.
Temperatura mínima - 22
Máxima - 35


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2013 às 18:04)

Boas! 

As temperaturas por aqui andam na casa dos 34ºC nas estações que acompanho, no meu sensor a humidade relativa é de apenas 9%, no do Z13 11% e na ESA-IPB 22% dá a ideia que este vento tem contribuído para secar ainda mais o ambiente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 18:22)

Boas ,por aqui continua o vento moderado de WNW,mas muito quente ,com 37.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,o vento continua moderado de WNW e muito quente ,com 35.0ºC .


Dados de hoje 24.2ºC / 40.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 22:07)

Boas ,apesar do vento continuar moderado de WNW ainda continua o ar sentir-se quente ,com 30.1ºC .


----------



## panda (9 Jul 2013 às 22:19)

Temperatura actual 29.9ºC
Dados de hoje 24.8ºC / 39.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2013 às 22:32)

Vai devaraginho,mas vai  ,com 29.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jul 2013 às 00:31)

Ontem a mínima foi bastante fresca com 19,7ºc. E de momento registo 23,8ºc


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2013 às 02:13)

boas 

tard quente por aqui que aliviou um pouco com a ventania que se levantou ao fim da tarde, mas foi de pouca dura. 

temperaturas: 

36.1ºC maxima
21.2ºC minima

atuais: 

ceu limpo agora sem vento e sigo com 22.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Jul 2013 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

mais uma noite com uma mínima bem agradável *(17,7ºC)*.

Por agora céu limpo e *28,2ºC*, promete....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2013 às 12:14)

Bom dia .

Depois de uns dias com temperaturas escandalosas ...parece que hoje a coisa ,vai ser mais moderada ,com 34.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2013 às 13:09)

Boa tarde!

Felizmente hoje a temperatura não vai subir tanto como nos últimos dias, por agora 31.1ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2013 às 14:06)

Boas ,céu limpo e ambiente  hoje mais moderado,com 36.6ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jul 2013 às 14:54)

Interessantes formações na zona entre Puebla de Sanábria e Benavente, pelo radar da MeteoGalicia já deve ter pingado na zona raiana NE de Bragança. As células movem-se em sentido NW-SE pelo que é necessario que nasçam no interior de Ourense para haver festa em Tras os Montes coisa que o satelite tambem ja mostra! 

EDIT: Radar já mostra Ecos de precipitação na zona do Parque Natural do Invernadeiro!


----------



## Norther (10 Jul 2013 às 14:59)




----------



## Norther (10 Jul 2013 às 15:11)

temperaturas mais baixas mas com grande diferença entre litoral e interior do norte e centro


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2013 às 15:12)

Boas

por aqui manha de sol, ja com a temperatura mais baixa e com um pouco de vento... sigo com 32.5C...


----------



## jonyyy (10 Jul 2013 às 15:21)

Boas

Depois de uns dias bem tórridos,onde até pensei que se viesse a quebrar algum record histórico de temperatura máxima aqui pela Guarda, (o IPMA chegou a prever 38ºC), afinal não aqueceu tanto como o esperado, e o máximo registado foram 35ºC no entanto as noites têm sido infernais
Hoje temos mais um dia de sol, mas mais "fresquito" que os últimos, com 31ºC atuais, e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

Boas,o vento continua moderado e quente ,com 36.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (10 Jul 2013 às 16:28)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego depois de uns dias tórridos, na ordem dos 39, eis que hoje a temperatura é de 33.
Mesmo assim uma diferença enorme entre o litoral norte e centro em relação ao interior.
Dia com sol mas com a presença de algumas nuvens.
Temperatura mínima - 22
Atual - 33
Pode ser que venha amanhã e sexta alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2013 às 17:07)

Boa tarde!

Céu com aspecto de trovoada em Bragança, será que vamos ter sorte hoje?

Por agora 29.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jul 2013 às 17:49)

Penso que já deve haver trovoada por Bragança. Segundo as imagens de satálite, sim. 

Alguém confirma?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2013 às 19:29)

Boas ,tarde quente e com o vento moderado de SWW e quente ,com 33.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.1ºC / 37.5ºC .


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2013 às 19:32)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Céu com aspecto de trovoada em Bragança, será que vamos ter sorte hoje?
> 
> Por agora 29.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.



Ainda não foi hoje que tivemos direito a trovoadas, entretanto o céu limpou e agora estão 30.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## panda (10 Jul 2013 às 20:49)

Hoje foi dia da manutenção da estação meteorológica
Temperatura actual 29.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2013 às 22:09)

Boas,com 27.4ºC...já não é chita .


----------



## panda (10 Jul 2013 às 22:40)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Depois de lavadinha 
Temperatura actual 25.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2013 às 02:05)

boas

tarde menos quende do que os últimos dias, com vento fraco a moderado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

19.3ºC minima
33.9ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu encoberto por neblina, sopra um ventinho muito fraquinho e bem bom com 20.8ºC para refrescar a casa...


----------



## panda (11 Jul 2013 às 08:24)

manha agradável com 24.4ºC
vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 12:29)

Bom dia .

Hoje o dia está a ser melhor e a noite ainda foi melhor ...esta noite já foi fresca e deu alguma ajuda para refrescar a casa,a miníma baixou até aos 14.4ºC com um cheirinho a neblina pela madrugada,já que eu resido a sul da cidade virado para os rios Tejo e Ponsul ,céu limpo e com 28.8ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2013 às 14:33)

boas

por aqui a manha foi calma, com o céu encoberto pela neblina ate as 10h. depois disso o sol brilha mas ja mais fresco.  a noite foi bem fresquinha que ate soube bem para arrefecer a casa... sigo com 30.7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jul 2013 às 14:34)

Tal como ontem ha ja actividade eléctrica na zona compreendida entre o Parque Natural do Invernadeiro (Serra de San Mamede) e A Gudiña / Puebla de Sanábria, ontem pouco penetraram em território nacional, aguardemos se é hoje! 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 14:52)

Boas ...tarde já com temperaturas civilizadas ,parece voltamos novamente ao verão,com céu limpo e com 33.1ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Jul 2013 às 14:56)

Temperatura actual 34.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2013 às 15:18)

Tarde de Verão em Bragança com 31.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB, vão crescendo uns _cumulus_ no céu. 

É possivel observar através do satélite a formação de algumas células na região de Sanabria aqui a Norte de Bragança.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jul 2013 às 15:36)

O radar de Cuntis já mostra precipitação em território nacional na parte leste de Chaves e Vinhais!  E células em desenvolvimento a norte de Montalegre!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 18:26)

Boas,tarde de muito sol a saber a verão ,com 33.3ºC e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 34.9ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Jul 2013 às 19:05)

Temperatura actual 34.3ºC
Dados de hoje 19ºC / 35.5ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2013 às 19:07)

Continua o calor, mas o cenário mudou um pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 19:35)

Muito sol e algum vento,com 30.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2013 às 19:53)

Boa tarde!

Já se ouvem os tambores em Bragança

Vim agora da Albufeira de Azibo onde aproveitei para passar a tarde livre mas grossos pingos de chuva provocaram uma debandada geral das pessoas que se encontravam na praia (eu incluido). 

Por agora céu muito nublado e prometedor, ouvem-se trovões muito distantes.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2013 às 20:28)

A zona de Chaves/Vinhais/Valpaços parece estar sob intensa trovoada, aqui mais a Este ouvem-se trovoes e o céu apresenta um aspecto ameaçador, está a dar-me a ideia que a trovoada se aproxima e pelo satélite ainda não parece ter começado a perder vigor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 20:46)

O sol já se escondeu por trás do barroco ,ambiente na rua a ficar muito bom ,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2013 às 21:06)

Que tempo espectacular em Bragança, chuva e trovoada, já tinha saudades 

A temperatura ronda os 28ºC e os trovões são bastante frequentes, a chuva é fraca.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2013 às 21:27)

Boas,
por Lamego dia de sol, de tarde ainda ameaçou trovejar e cair aguaceiros, mas apenas foi isso, ameaça.
Temperatura mínima -19
Máxima - 34
atual - 28


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2013 às 21:52)

Parece que a maior instabilidade se localizou a norte da região demarcada do Douro ...  mas amanhã à tarde e nos dias seguintes a situação meteorológica poderá a voltar a ser muito problemática para toda a região.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Boas,lá fora o ambiente,vai ficando do melhor,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Jul 2013 às 22:11)

Hoje a noite por aqui esta a ser mais quente do que a anterior.
Temperatura actual 28.1ºC


----------



## invent (11 Jul 2013 às 22:47)

Bem, está a ficar uma noite fresca, de momento 23.7ºC.

Ficam umas fotos de final de tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 23:15)

Muita actividade electrica por aí,distrito de _*Bragança*_. 







Segundo o IPMA, uma  das descargas eléctricas mais fortes (*-104.1 kAmp*) foi registada às 21h:22m a norte de Vinhais na zona da fronteira, já em território espanhol.
Bom estoiro.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2013 às 23:51)

Macedo de Cavaleiros:

Temporal destrói estufas agrícolas


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2013 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muita actividade electrica por aí,distrito de _*Bragança*_.
> 
> 
> Segundo o IPMA, uma  das descargas eléctricas mais fortes (*-104.1 kAmp*) foi registada às 21h:22m a norte de Vinhais na zona da fronteira, já em território espanhol.
> Bom estoiro.



Isto esteve muito eléctrico por aqui 

Fiz alguns pequenos vídeos de qualidade reduzida, onde apanhei vários raios, aqui fica o frame de um deles a qualidade não é muita mas fica a ideia da bonita trovoada que passou aqui ao principio da noite.






Este passou ao lado do Castelo 





Desculpem a qualidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2013 às 00:09)

Bem fixe MSantos, já tenho saudades de uma dessas, mas no verão são vocês os mais favorecidos.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2013 às 00:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem fixe MSantos, já tenho saudades de uma dessas, mas no verão são vocês os mais favorecidos.



Obrigado Rui Pedro, foi uma trovoada espectacular, com raios daqueles em rede que cobrem metade do céu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 09:09)

Bom dia .

Hoje o dia apareceu com nevoeiro e nuvens baixas....muito bom e a saber bem este fresco da manhã ,com 17.9ºC e céu encoberto.

E aproveitando o fresco...vai-se dar já uma rega no quintal .


----------



## panda (12 Jul 2013 às 10:11)

Temperatura actual 24.4ºC e 24%hr
Céu limpo e vento fraco 4Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 10:17)

Boas ,por aqui o céu continua encoberto e ambiente muito bom ,lá fora o quintal já regado e já tudo ao fresquinho,com 19.3ºC .


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jul 2013 às 10:41)

Noite de festa em Bragança...
Foi o melhor que consegui...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 10:58)

Boas ,o sol da manhã vai aparecendo agora ,ainda algumas nuvens em decoração,a partir de  agora é sempre a subir,com 21.3ºC...ainda não está mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 13:45)

Boas tardes .

O sol já tomou conta aqui do canto,com 26.5ºC...nada mau ,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2013 às 14:29)

Boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu encoberto por neblina que levantou por volta das 10h... estando atualmente o ceu limpo com vento fraco de NW e sigo com 27.7C...


----------



## panda (12 Jul 2013 às 15:18)

Temperatura actual 29.3ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2013 às 15:54)

Mais um dia quente por aqui.

Alguns cumulus e 33,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 15:57)

Boas ,céu limpo com um sol de verão ,com 29.8ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2013 às 19:16)

Boa tarde!

Não há forma das máximas superiores a 30ºC nos largarem aqui em Bragança.

Por agora 32.2ºC ma estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## panda (12 Jul 2013 às 19:32)

Temperatura actual 29.9ºC
Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 31.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 20:41)

Boas,depois de uma tarde verão...agora já com ambiente a refrescar na rua e aproveitando o fresco para arejar a casa...isto é que é verão,fechar as janelas durante o dia e abri-las durante a noite,não é nada parecido com inferno que tinha começado há 8 dias atrás ,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 30.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

Ainda 30,7ºC e o céu parcialmente nublado, o que deve dificultar o arrefecimento nocturno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2013 às 21:57)

Noite descansada...já bom fresco na rua ,com 21.7ºC e alguma brisa para arejar a casa.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2013 às 23:11)

Boas,
Aqui por Lamego mais um dia de sol, hoje sem nuvens. Ainda pensei que viesse trovoada e aguaceiros mas nem vê-las.
Dia com temperatura máxima de 32 graus e mínima de 19
Temperatura atual - 20 - sente-se alguma frescura na rua


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2013 às 00:35)

Temperatura actual 20ºC e 41%hr


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2013 às 01:07)

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de céu limpo, com o vento a acompanhar toda a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

20.2ºC minima
28.9ºC máxima

atuais: 

eu muito nublado pela neblina, sem vento e com 20.5ºC


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2013 às 09:40)

Temperatura actual 18.2ºC
Céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2013 às 11:06)

Bom dia .

Mais uma manhã por enquanto sem sol ....está bom assim ,ao menos ninguém se chateia com o tal chamado ,com 19.1ºC .


----------



## Serrano (13 Jul 2013 às 11:16)

Já vai aparecendo o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura a subir para 22.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2013 às 13:57)

Céu nublado e 31,6ºC por agora. Já são bem visíveis as nuvens de trovoada aqui a norte.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2013 às 14:29)

Boa tarde!

São audíveis trovões em Bragança, o céu está muito escuro principalmente a Norte. 

Por agora 29.1ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2013 às 15:06)

Forte aguaceiro agora em Bragança acompanhado de trovoada 

Esta trovoada está a provocar uma descida rápida da temperatura para 25ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2013 às 15:12)

Esta trovoada pelo menos serve para refrescar. 

Vai chovendo e trovejando, mas ainda moderadamente. 25,4ºC por aqui depois de uma máxima de 31,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Jul 2013 às 15:15)

Especial atenção nas próximas à região Norte e Centro, especialmente o Interior!


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2013 às 15:40)

A leste de Bragança é visível um pequeno incêndio. A chuva da trovoada ainda não chegou lá.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2013 às 16:03)




----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2013 às 16:05)

Continuam os trovões em Bragança mas agora parecem-me mais distantes e menos frequentes, neste momento não chove por aqui mas o céu continua muito nublado.

A temperatura levou um valente tombo com esta trovoada, por agora 22.4ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2013 às 16:10)

Boa tarde a todos.
Por Viseu ainda nada de trovoada. 
Será que chegará cá alguma coisa?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2013 às 16:18)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> Por Viseu ainda nada de trovoada.
> Será que chegará cá alguma coisa?



Não me parece que a trovoada chegue à tua zona. Se chegar será ao final da tarde\dia e será muito fraca. A maior parte da instabilidade concentra-se nas zonas mais a norte e interior...


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2013 às 16:19)

Por aqui as nuvens de manhã ja desapareceram
Temperatura actual 28.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2013 às 16:44)

Boas tardes .

Hora hoje o sol dorminhoco só apareceu cerca das 13h ...até me tinha esquecido dele ,a tarde está a ser cheio de sol e uma temperatura agradável num dia de verão ,com 27.3ºC com um céu limpo.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jul 2013 às 17:13)




----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jul 2013 às 17:48)

Hoje é um dia perigoso para quem vive no interior Norte e Centro, mais precisamente no interior Norte.
A tempestade encontra-se neste momento nos distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, a Noroeste na Guarda, a Nordeste em Viseu e na parte Este do distrito de Braga.
Estes distritos que referi,para hoje e amanhã até ás 6:00h o site estofex.org, que é um site de previsão de tempestades, lançou para os distritos de Vila Real e Bragança, 15% de tempo severo e 5% de tempo severo para os distritos do Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo,Bragança, Vila Real e Viseu.
Esta tempestade originará ventos fortes e granizo forte, como também muita trovoada e precipitação.


----------



## bartotaveira (13 Jul 2013 às 18:11)

Boas.

Por aqui caiu uma bela trovoada durante cerca de uma hora, com pouco granizo felizmente!  Acumulado de 4,8mm.

No espaço de uma hora a temperatura caiu para metade, de *28,8ºC* para *14,2ºC*, com vento forte e rajada máxima de *72km/h*!


----------



## invent (13 Jul 2013 às 18:22)

hehe, já se houve a trovoada, muito fraca mas já deu sinal de si, para os lados de Aguiar da Beira e Fornos de Algodres o céu está bem negro, por estes lados uma boa parte do céu, já está encoberto.

Estão de momento 29.9ºC.






A electricidade de tempos a tempos dá pequenos sinais de intermitências.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2013 às 18:51)

Viseu e Guarda adicionados ao lote de distritos em aviso amarelo por causa da chuva acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## invent (13 Jul 2013 às 19:08)

Que grande mudança temos para estes lados, algum vento forte com céu quase totalmente encoberto, temperatura nos 27ºC, já com alguns avistamentos de relâmpagos e com o som da trovoada mais audível.

Vamos a ver se ganha mais um pouco de intensidade esta mudança.


----------



## dahon (13 Jul 2013 às 19:32)

Por Viseu ouviram-se alguns trovões e caíram alguns pingos e nada mais pois a célula enfraqueceu e já se dissipou.


----------



## invent (13 Jul 2013 às 19:52)

Por estes lados a ''coisa'', também já perdeu a animação toda...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2013 às 20:13)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Bragança depois de um inicio de tarde interessante, com chuva e trovoada, não ocorreu mais nada de relevante apesar do céu se ter mantido encoberto.

Por agora estão um agradáveis 23ºC ideais para refrescar a casa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2013 às 20:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Não me parece que a trovoada chegue à tua zona. Se chegar será ao final da tarde\dia e será muito fraca. A maior parte da instabilidade concentra-se nas zonas mais a norte e interior...



E tinhas razão. Nada que se visse ou ouvisse! 
Obrigada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2013 às 20:25)

Boas,mais um dia de verão ao meu gosto ,final de tarde já com ambiente há medida para arejar a casa ,com 24.1ºC e ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2013 às 21:18)

Animação satélite de toda a tarde, que tem uns pormenores giros na interacção interior/litoral que acho muito interessantes de acompanhar, luta de titãs.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2013 às 22:00)

Boas,noite agradável e brisa ligeira,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2013 às 22:00)

Boas,
Aqui por Lamego dia de contrastes. Manhã de sol e com temperatura máxima na casa dos 29.
Depois de tarde ficou tudo encoberto e trovoadas. Claro que a temperatura desceu logo. Pena os relâmpagos terem sido poucos, isto devido  à atividade ser fraca.
Agora a temperatura está na casa dos 20 o que é bom para refrescar as casas.


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2013 às 22:48)

Começou a fazer vento e a temperatura a subir um pouco, actual 23.9ºC
Dados de hoje 16ºC / 29.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2013 às 23:16)

Boas

por
aqui o dia foi de neblina ate ao meio da manha, depois disso o sol reinou com algum vento... daqui via-se as celulas enormes no interior...
temperaturas:

28.9C maxima
20.4C minima

atualmente esta tudo calmo com o ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 20.1C...


----------



## invent (13 Jul 2013 às 23:53)

Fica o registo das descargas eléctricas no Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2013 às 09:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 24.9ºC


----------



## Serrano (14 Jul 2013 às 10:51)

24ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2013 às 13:37)

Céu a ficar nublado.Nuvens bastante escuras 
Temperatura actual 28.4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jul 2013 às 15:31)

Céu escuro a oeste e já se ouvem trovões ao longe!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2013 às 15:54)

Boa tarde!

Já tivemos um aguaceiro forte mas curto aqui por Bragança,  ouvem-se trovões por vezes, embora no satélite apenas se veja pequenas células sobre Bragança e muito pouco desenvolvidas.

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde, por agora 24.5ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jul 2013 às 16:09)

Já chove pessoal!! Pingos grossos e frios, cheiro a terra molhada, embora ambiente abafado! Tão bom..


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2013 às 16:10)

Chuva fraca acompanhada de trovoada e 27,2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jul 2013 às 16:19)

Nada de especial por aqui, céu geralmente limpo, mas bastante carregado a norte. Não sei se vou presenciar alguns relâmpagos, já ontem foi assim. Foi emitido o alerta amarelo, devido a precipitação intensa acompanhada de trovoada para o distrito de Viseu, Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viana do Castelo e Braga. Contudo como os alertas de Viseu parecem ser emitidos para estação do aeródromo não sei o que pensar. Isso confirmou-se no seguinte video , onde a temperatura máxima para Viseu, foi 39.8, quando na cidade chegou a atingir os 40º e algumas décimas. Espero que os alertas não estejam a ser lançados de acordo com os dados da estação do aeródromo, mas sim das várias estações do distrito de Viseu.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2013 às 16:33)

Um aguaceiro muito forte agora.


----------



## Reportorio (14 Jul 2013 às 16:50)

Por Vasco Esteves de Baixo (Alvoco da Serra) em pleno PNSE já troveja e já pinga.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2013 às 17:01)

Confirmo trovoada a norte da Serra da Estrela...


----------



## dahon (14 Jul 2013 às 17:09)

A célula neste momento anda pela zona de Nelas.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2013 às 17:14)

dahon disse:


> A célula neste momento anda pela zona de Nelas.



Passou há momentos pelo sul de Mangualde, bem junto ao Mondego...


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Jul 2013 às 17:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Já chove pessoal!! Pingos grossos e frios, cheiro a terra molhada, embora ambiente abafado! Tão bom..



Infelizmente mal deu para molhar o piso  . mesmo assim, mas que maravilha de dia, um pouco de chuva veio mesmo a calhar para refrescar o ambiente  .

Por agora ainda céu nublado, com umas abertas ocasionais, e bastante abafado.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2013 às 17:27)

Reparem num pormenor habitual neste tipo de situações convectivas...A estação das Penhas Douradas pelas 13h locais baixou de 21ºc para 17ºc...curiosamente no período erm que acumulou cerca de 4,5mm...certamente da passagem de uma célula pela zona...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2013 às 18:11)

Boas tardes .

Hoje a cobertura das nuvens da madrugada abalaram cedo...com sol  logo pela manhã a prometer ser dia mais ,pelo meio da tarde depois de fazer muita trovoada...lá dei para chegar alguma chuva,compalheiros de CB,pelas 16h estava pela zona Norte da cidade e choveu durante algum tempo e escorria pela estrada,passado algum tempo volto para casa e na zona sul mal dei para molhar a estrada e fez descer a temperatura com o ar mais fresco ,neste momento muitas nuvens e sem sol,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2013 às 18:39)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 27.8ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

Volta a trovoada por estas bandas e vem acompanhada de alguma chuva.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2013 às 18:58)

vejam lá se conseguem tirar umas fotos, para o pessoal do centro e sul já que não temos nada  possamos ver umas fotos


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2013 às 19:00)

Dan disse:


> Volta a trovoada por estas bandas e vem acompanhada de alguma chuva.



Era mesmo isto que eu vinha escrever 

Tal como disse o Dan estamos novamente sob trovoada. Depois de umas horas de acalmia novas células vindas de Este produzem agora trovões bem audíveis por aqui, à pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro não muito intenso mas com grandes pingos de chuva. 

Que rico tempo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2013 às 19:43)

A EMA de Nelas acumulou 9,9mm das 15h às 16h e 7,2mm das 16h às 17h. (Horas UTC).

Moimenta da Beira, ontem, acumulou 13,7mm das 16h às 17h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2013 às 19:54)

Boas,por aqui ainda muito sol e poucas nuvens,ambiente na rua ainda de verão,com 27.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 32.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2013 às 20:50)

Boas,o sol já se foi e vento muito fraco,a marcar 25.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2013 às 20:52)

Boas!

Aqui por Bragança tivemos uma tarde com alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada. Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e uns agradáveis 19.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

Aqui em Bragança em 3 dos últimos 4 dias tivemos ocorrência de trovoada


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi calmo, com o céu geralmente pouco nublado, via-se bem essa célula em Nelas como estava em casa de familiares não tirei fotos. o vento soprou fraco a moderado de NW. 

temperaturas: 

18.6ºC minima
29.8ºC máxima

atuais: céu pouco nublado, com o vento a enfraquecer sigo com uns agradáveis 22.0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jul 2013 às 21:37)

Boa noite. Tempo indeciso aqui, fruto da célula que se encaminhou para Nelas, só ter tocado num pedacinho de Tondela, que gerou chuviscos ao mesmo tempo que fazia sol. Ouvi uns estrondos distantes, nada de especial. Em síntese tarde calma, com a temperatura a oscilar os 33ºc e 30ºc consoante a passagem da célula, e vento moderado.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2013 às 21:40)

Temperatura agradável 24.9ºC e 26%hr


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2013 às 21:57)

Boas,
Aqui por Lamego um dia igual ao de ontem, céu pouco nublado e de tarde todo encoberto e a ameaçar trovoadas. Infelizmente a célula passa sempre ao lado, ou seja tem estado mais para trás-os-montes
No entanto a temperatura desceu ao longo da tarde quando o céu ficou encoberto.
Temperatura máxima - 29
Temperatura mínima - 17
Atual - 22


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2013 às 22:12)

Boas,ligeira brisa ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2013 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!

Até ao momento temos um inicio de tarde com muito sol e ainda sem sinais de instabilidade em Bragança, será que vamos ter direito à terceira tarde eléctrica consecutiva? Vamos ver... 

Por agora 27.6ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## jonyyy (15 Jul 2013 às 13:34)

Boas

Hoje vamos ter festival por aqui a manha teve limpinha, mas neste momento há muitos cúmulos com  bom desenvolvimento vertical, não tarda muito a começar a "cantar".. Ontem acabou por passar ao lado, vamos ver hoje...


----------



## jonyyy (15 Jul 2013 às 13:58)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 14:12)

jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje vamos ter festival por aqui a manha teve limpinha, mas neste momento há muitos cúmulos com  bom desenvolvimento vertical, não tarda muito a começar a "cantar".. Ontem acabou por passar ao lado, vamos ver hoje...



Vais ter festa aí com certeza, no radar já se vem células próximas da tua zona, tal como ontem as primeiras células estão a surgir por aí...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2013 às 15:10)

Boa tarde .

Esta madrugada e até ás 8h foi nevoeiro bem cerrado,depois deu lugar ao sol com céu limpo e a prometer ser mais ,agora pela tarde tal como ontem muitas nuvens em volta....vamos esperar ,com 31.7ºC num dia de verão.


----------



## dahon (15 Jul 2013 às 15:49)

Neste momento por Viseu existe uma célula a noroeste já desenvolvida e a produzir alguns roncos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

Essa célula só está a engordar para os lados, e a perder potência, está difícil de descer para sul. 32ºc de momento e vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## panda (15 Jul 2013 às 17:34)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 31.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2013 às 17:58)

Na Gralheira, Montemuro, já esteve a chover.
Mas agora o sol volta a brilhar.

De resto, este é já o 3º dia consecutivo de aguaceiros e trovoadas no planalto da Beira Alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2013 às 19:13)

Boas,pela tarde foram aparecendo algumas nuvens...mas hoje nenhuma se abriu ,hoje o ambiente mais quente ,com 31.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 33.8ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Jul 2013 às 19:36)

Temperatura actual 29.9ºC
Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 33ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2013 às 20:01)

Boa tarde!

Hoje parece que não é dia de Bragança ter animação, as células hoje não têm chegado aqui ao contrario do que aconteceu nos dias anteriores.

Por agora céu muito nublado com os restos das células em dissipação que se encontram mais a Sul e 26.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2013 às 20:42)

Boas,chegou o anoitecer...chegou a boa brisa ,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2013 às 21:35)

Boas,com 26.1ºC...vai devagarinho .


----------



## panda (15 Jul 2013 às 22:15)

Temperatura actual 24.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2013 às 00:51)

*Chuva em Miranda do Douro devasta culturas*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/uLfyGopVlQZoC6L0v8a7"]Chuva em Miranda do Douro devasta culturas - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## jonyyy (16 Jul 2013 às 12:47)

Boas,

Depois de ontem inda termos tido uma chuvita de tarde, com alguns roncos à mistura, o grosso da precipitação passou ao lado..
Hoje foi uma manha limpinha, agora também já existem alguns cúmulos com bom desenvolvimento, na zona da Estrela e da Gata, mas em menos quantidade relativamente ao dia de ontem.
Com 25ºC atuais e sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2013 às 15:33)

Boas tardes .

A manhã ainda foi de verão ....basta abrir a boca,aparece logo o gajo ,não falha ,sempre garantido ,com 33.2ºC e céu limpo e um sol que até faz bolha .


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2013 às 17:19)

Aqui por Lamego, de manhã céu limpo e temperatura mínima de 19
Durante a tarde alguns cúmulos à volta da Serra do Marão e Meadas, Santa Helena, mas menos do que ontem. Temperatura máxima de 30,5.
Atual - 29


----------



## panda (16 Jul 2013 às 17:59)

Céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura actual 31.8ºC
Dados de hoje 19.5ºC/ 33.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2013 às 18:51)

Boas ,muito sol e céu limpo...nuvens só a norte ,com 31.7ºC e algum vento de SW.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2013 às 20:05)

Boas ,por aqui já passando alguma brisa...bem que sabe ,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2013 às 20:42)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado pelo aumento de nebulosidade convectiva da parte da tarde, sem qualquer trovoada ou alerta de aguaceiros.

Atual 25,6ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Jul 2013 às 23:18)

Temperatura actual 23.4ºC e 35%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2013 às 00:09)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo ,já sem brisa,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2013 às 13:15)

Boas tardes .

Anda tudo fugido com o  por estas bandas ....por aqui dei logo sinal de manhã que o dia ia ser ...e já e está ,com 32.1º e sem vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2013 às 13:36)

Boas

ontem o dia foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento de tarde...

temperaturas:

18.3C minima
30.9 maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2013 às 13:38)

hoje a manha foi de nevoeiro que levantou ao longo da manha...

atualmente o ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 30.6C...


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2013 às 15:11)

Temperatura actual 33.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2013 às 15:20)

Boas ...tudo fechado e pelas escuras por casa ,tento manter o fresquinho dos últimos dias por casa ,lá fora o ambiente vai ficando ,com 34.0ºC e algumas nuvens ao largo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2013 às 18:18)

Boas ,panorama igual...nuvens ao largo   a norte,ambiente na rua  com 34.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

Boas,
Por Lamego, dia de céu azul, de tarde apareceram algumas nuvens mas sempre com sol
Temperatura máxima - 33
Mínima - 20
Atual - 30


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2013 às 18:59)

Céu parcialmente nublado a ameaçar trovoada, já se ouviram alguns trovões 
Temperatura actual 32.1ºC
Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 34.8ºC


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2013 às 19:12)

panda disse:


> Céu parcialmente nublado a ameaçar trovoada, já se ouviram alguns trovões



A célula que anda aí a sudoeste da Covilhã, fotografada há instantes (a 50km de distância). 
Elas ficam "maduras" muito rapidamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2013 às 19:22)

Boas,esta nuvem que o Vince mostrou,também é visível por aqui a NNE,a temperatura vai descendo devagar,com 32.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 35.3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2013 às 19:48)

eu estou prai a 200km de covilhã, e vejo isto para aqueles lados







é tele não se ve muito bem quando é muito longe


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2013 às 22:33)

Boas,ligeira brisa de WNW,ambiente na rua ainda morno ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2013 às 22:55)

Temperatura 25.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2013 às 03:24)

tarde de ventania, mas com o sol sempre a bombar...  também via muito bem essa célula, estava a trabalhar deviam de ser umas 18.30h, na altura estava com um empilhador na rua ... 

temperaturas: 

18.0ºC minima
31.5ºC máxima

atualmente esta encoberto pela neblina, sem vento e sigo com 19.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2013 às 10:02)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, o dia nasce solarengo e ameno, com vento fraco do quadrante E.

Atual 21,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Pela madrugada nevoeiro para dar lugar a um céu limpo,ambiente ainda morno,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2013 às 10:37)

Ontem na área de serviço de Vila Velha de Rodão, estavam 35ºC no local às 19h.





Fundão/Estrela.





Ontem apanhei 31/32,5ºC às 21h30 pela zona do Pocinho/Vilariça e Moncorvo.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2013 às 12:50)

Boas

manha de neblina que se disipou ao longo da manha... 
atualmente ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 29.6C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2013 às 13:32)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o ambiente vai ficando ,com 30.6ºC e um céu limpinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2013 às 14:48)

Boas ,vai subindo...com 32.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2013 às 16:09)

O vento de SW a ficar moderado e a manter a temperatura colada nos 33.3ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2013 às 16:29)

Muitos cumulos por aqui mas pouco irão dar, mais 2h a 3h e irão começar a ir embora.

De momento tempo quente, com 35,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## invent (18 Jul 2013 às 16:51)

Tempo quente por estes lados, 34,4ºC, vento fraco, céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

Temperatura actual 32.6ºC
Máxima de hoje 33.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Boas,muito sol,com 31.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 33.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2013 às 19:19)

Máxima de 35,3ºC. Neste momento 33,3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Vento fraco e fresquinho 
Temperatura actual 25.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,ligeira brisa e ambiente morno na rua ,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2013 às 23:45)

Por hoje:

19,5ºC / 35,3ºC.

De momento 24,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## panda (19 Jul 2013 às 18:59)

Temperatura actual 29.8ºC
Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 33ºC


----------



## panda (19 Jul 2013 às 22:35)

Temperatura actual 23.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2013 às 23:04)

Por aqui hoje:

18,7ºC / 34,4ºC.

De momento 22,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2013 às 23:48)

Vince disse:


> Animação satélite de toda a tarde, que tem uns pormenores giros na interacção interior/litoral que acho muito interessantes de acompanhar, luta de titãs.




Dia 13, Vila da Ponte - Sernancelhe:
Consequências da trovoada.







Imagem de Luís Rafael Azevedo.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jul 2013 às 11:42)

24.6ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 16ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2013 às 14:32)

Mínima de 16,9ºC.

De momento 32,9ºC  e vento nulo.


----------



## panda (20 Jul 2013 às 18:31)

Temperatura actual 30ºC
Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 32.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2013 às 00:53)

Extremos de ontem:

16,8ºC / 34,7ºC.

De momento 20,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jul 2013 às 11:16)

23.8ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 15.5ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Jul 2013 às 18:57)

Temperatura actual 29.8ºC
Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 32.3ºC


----------



## panda (21 Jul 2013 às 22:51)

Temperatura actual 23.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2013 às 15:43)

34,4ºC e 17% .

Vento moderado.


----------



## panda (22 Jul 2013 às 18:52)

Temperatura actual 27.6ºC
Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 32.4ºC


----------



## panda (22 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura com algumas oscilações, actual 23.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2013 às 23:09)

Por Lamego, tarde com nuvens e temperatura de 29.
Noite fresca, com temperatura de 16.
Estão algumas nuvens. Sabe bem uma noite assim fresca.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2013 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

16,0ºC / 34,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jul 2013 às 12:14)

Hoje um pouco mais fresco do que os últimos dias... 

Mínima de 13,6ºC

Por esta altura, céu limpo, uma brisa agradável e *23,9ºC*


----------



## panda (23 Jul 2013 às 18:45)

Temperatura actual 29.7ºC
Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 31.2ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

25 dias depois a temperatura máxima na estação de Bragança, da rede do IPMA, volta a ser inferior a 30ºC. Apenas 29,1ºC de máxima hoje.


----------



## panda (23 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Temperatura actual 23.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2013 às 02:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com vento moderado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

15.6ºC minima
27.8ºC máxima

atuais: céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## panda (24 Jul 2013 às 15:28)

Hoje o dia esta a ser mais quente 
Temperatura actual 33.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2013 às 17:09)

Boas,
hoje por Lamego dia com algum vento e poucas nuvens.
Pensava que hoje  viria mais calor mas a temperatura máxima foi de 28.
Atual - 27
Algum vento que dá uma sensação de alguma frescura
Mínima de noite de 15


----------



## panda (24 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Temperatura actual 29.7ºC
Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 33.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Tal como ontem tive uma máxima superior a 30ºC, máxima de 34,0ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

Temperatura 23.1ºC e 25%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2013 às 22:46)

Boas noites .

De volta ...depois de alguns dias,por ambientes mais frescos junto ao mar ,o ambiente neste momento por aqui,até nem está mau,com alguma brisa a correr moderada,parece que estou sorte ,daqui a 2 dias ambiente mais fresco para zona,boa ,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2013 às 01:35)

boas

por aqui o dai foi de céu geralmente limpo. houve algum vento durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

15.2ºC minima
28.7ºC máxima 

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2013 às 10:03)

Esta manhã a nebulosidade baixa quase que chegava até aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2013 às 17:51)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui mais um dia de verão normal ....muito sol e já vai correndo lá fora algum vento de WNW,com 30.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2013 às 18:43)

Boas,aqui por Lamego manhã fresca e com céu todo nublado.De tarde céu com algumas nuvens e máxima de 26.temperatura atual - 23,5


----------



## panda (25 Jul 2013 às 19:01)

Temperatura actual 27.5ºC

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 29.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2013 às 20:35)

Boas,céu limpo e boa brisa já a correr ,com 24.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2013 às 21:55)

Boas,a brisa de NW continua a correr bem e vai refrescando o ambiente...e a casa ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2013 às 22:10)

Máxima de 30,3ºC, andamos nos limites já, amanhã não devo passar os 30ºC .

Agora 21,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (25 Jul 2013 às 22:20)

Temperatura actual 21.8ºC


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2013 às 22:45)

11ºC de mínima previstos para esta noite (para o aeródromo), e já está bem fresca e ventosa a noite.
Desconfio que na cidade a mínima será por volta dos 9ºC, gosto destas noites com cheiro a Outuno em pleno pico do Verão, este ano temos tido poucas.

A noite mais fria de Julho até agora foi de 10.1ºC na cidade e 11.7ºC no aeródromo (apenas dois graus abaixo da média, no extremo oposto tivemos uma noite de 24.4ºC, quase 11ºC!! acima da média)

P.S: O GFS é mais arrojado que eu e prevê 7.8ºC de minima, amanhã venho cá dizer quem ganhou.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2013 às 10:03)

Mínima de 13,6ºC , a frescura das noites a começar a chegar. Neste momento 20,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2013 às 11:37)

Bom dia .

Por aqui mais um dia de verão...que vai ser cá dos meus,fresquinho ,com 23.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2013 às 17:37)

Máxima de 29,7ºC, por fim abaixo dos 30ºC , mesmo assim foi no limite.

Neste momento 26,6ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Jul 2013 às 18:30)

Temperatura actual 24.9ºC

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 29.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2013 às 20:15)

Boas,a tarde já foi de muitas nuvens altas e médias,neste momento muito nublado,hoje a temperatura máxima já desceu alguma coisa ,com 22.4ºC e boa brisa .

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2013 às 21:25)

Boas,
Hoje por Lamego a temperatura máxima foi de 26
Mínima de 13
Atual - 17
De tarde o céu começou a ficar nublado e o vento mais forte.
Amanhã e domingo perspetiva-se dias frescos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Boas,boa brisa e nublado,com 20.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2013 às 03:43)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado a partir do meio da tarde. 
o vento esteve fraco durante todo o dia. 

temperaturas: 

15.9ºC minima
27.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto, vento fraco e sigo com 17.5ºC


----------



## Serrano (27 Jul 2013 às 11:29)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2013 às 13:09)

Boas,mais um dia de verão ...e dos bons ,fresquinho,sol e nuvens,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2013 às 16:36)

Boas,muitas nuvens e algum sol,com 22.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## panda (27 Jul 2013 às 18:02)

A pouco já chuviscou 
Actualmente céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura actual 19.6ºC
Máxima de hoje 22.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jul 2013 às 22:23)

Está fresco com 17,6ºc Sem chuva, e com céu geralmente nublado. Hoje pelas 3:30 da manhã já pingou qualquer coisa, nada de especial.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2013 às 22:28)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por céu parcial a maioritariamente nublado, em especial por cumulus e altostratus à tarde. Por agora, arrefece, mas a ritmo lento.

Atual 17,6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2013 às 23:59)

Boas,tudo calmo sem vento ,noite fresca e boa ,com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2013 às 01:22)

Boas,
Por Lamego o dia foi quase sempre nublado, tendo apenas umas abertas.
Ainda chegou a chuviscar.

Temperatura máxima - 21
Miníma de 14
Atual 15


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2013 às 01:49)

Céu pouco nublado, com 16,8ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2013 às 03:19)

Chuva agora desde 2:50 até à um pouco. Ainda com 16,8ºc. Resto de boa noite!


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2013 às 11:36)

Algumas gotas no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 18.5ºC, depois de uma mínima de 10.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2013 às 12:04)

Bom dia

A chuva também chegou aqui, mas com menos intensidade.

19ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2013 às 12:06)

Mínima de 13,3ºC e agora 20,5ºC, vamos ver se a chuva chega aqui, não acredito muito.


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2013 às 14:38)

Alguma trovoada por aqui.

Por agora 20ºC, umas gotas e um ou outro trovão.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jul 2013 às 15:27)

Águaceiros moderados, por vezes fortes, com trovoada. Desde as 14h50! Neste momento apenas pinga. A minha rua parecia uma ribeira, com vento fazia "fumo" por vezes! Foi muito bom, os telhados a escoar em bica!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jul 2013 às 15:28)

Águaceiros moderados, por vezes fortes, com trovoada. Desde as 14h50! Neste momento apenas pinga. A minha rua parecia uma ribeira, com vento fazia "fumo" por vezes! Foi muito bom, os telhados a escoar em bica! Se antes das 15h já rendeu 1litro, então nesta hora deve ter rendido 3 ou 4 litros. Mas já se sabe, trovoada é assim, estou na zona sul da cidade, na norte não sei.. 

A temperatura desceu até aos 17C, os pingos eram grossos e frios!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2013 às 15:32)

Céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas que deixam passar raios de sol. Ainda agora se abateu um valente aguaceiro. Alguma trovoada fraca e dispersa, entre as 12:40 e mais tarde às 13:20. Aguardo mais células mas parece-me que estão minguar. A temperatura está nos 22.9ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Grandes abertas de momento, com o céu mais carregado de cumulonimbus a noroeste e nordeste. Vento fraco a moderado, com 23,7ºc. A festa agora só está no interior norte e sul de mim


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2013 às 16:34)

Alguma trovoada por aqui  e aguaceiros fracos a moderados.

De momento 18,7ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (28 Jul 2013 às 17:20)

Temperatura actual 21.2ºC
Por volta da 14h30m  o que rendeu 1.0mm
Actualmente céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2013 às 18:33)

Boas,como o Paulo disse,pela zona sul da cidade choveu bem,estava ausente da cidade,só cheguei depois ,mas o quintal e jardim ficaram bem regados ,muitas nuvens e a ser um dia de ambiente mais fresco...muito bom ,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 23.4ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

Temperatura actual 20.1ºC

Dados de hoje 13ºC / 22.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

Boas,por Lamego hoje dia fresco, muito nublado e com alguns aguaceiros que foram caindo. Chuviscou de noite, de manhã e de tarde, o que já foi bom.
Temperatura máxima de 20
Míníma de 13
Temperatura atual - 17


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2013 às 21:00)

Soube a pouco esta depressão, mas já foi melhor que nada. Temperatura a descer, com 19,7ºc e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2013 às 21:09)

Boas,céu limpo e já algum fresco,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2013 às 22:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado. choveu forte entre as 12.30h e a 13.30h com alguma trovoada. o vento esteve fraco. 

temperaturas: 

15.9ºC minima
25.1ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 18.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 09:11)

Bela inversão térmica em *Carrazeda de Ansiães*,mais uma,às 6h a temperatura registada era de *6,2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2013 às 11:38)

Bom dia .

Hoje tudo mais calmo ...céu limpo e muito sol,ainda com uma temperatura morninha ,com 23.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2013 às 12:29)

Tudo calmo ,hoje ainda a subir devagar,com 23.9ºC.


----------



## invent (29 Jul 2013 às 14:33)

Por estes lados a temperatura situa-se neste momento nos 27,4ºC, com seu limpo e algum vento franco está um belo dia.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2013 às 15:09)

Boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu geralmente pouco nublado... ainda nao houve vento... sigo com 26.4C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2013 às 17:23)

Boas,a tarde já a ser de ambiente mais ,com 30.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## panda (29 Jul 2013 às 17:53)

Temperatura actual 28.6ºC

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 29.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2013 às 18:39)

Céu limpo e ambiente ainda bastante morno,com 28.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 30.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2013 às 20:48)

Boas,
Por Lamego, manhã fresca, com temperatura na ordem dos 12 graus, com algumas nuvens.
De tarde céu quase limpo e temperatura máxima de 27.
Temperatura atual - 20


----------



## panda (29 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Temperatura actual 22.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2013 às 22:08)

Boas,já com uma ligeira brisa a correr ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2013 às 15:31)

Boas tardes .

De volta ...já se sabia ,com céu limpo com um ambiente na rua,já de aquecimento ,não gosto nada ,com 34.7ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Temperatura actual 33.6ºC

Dados de hoje 16ºC / 34.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2013 às 19:57)

Boas ,tarde de bastante ,com 33.2ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 36.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jul 2013 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui *30.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

O sol já se foi ,nada se mexe ,ainda 31.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jul 2013 às 21:23)

Por aqui *24.3ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2013 às 21:54)

Tudo calmo com 26.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2013 às 23:00)

Boas,nada se mexe ,na rua ,por casa tudo fechado,com 25.0ºC,na rua está para durar ,com 27.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2013 às 23:27)

Mínima de 13,9ºC e máxima de 35,7ºC. As amplitudes de Agosto a começar fortes por aqui .


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2013 às 23:36)

Temperatura já agradável na rua 23.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2013 às 01:11)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmente limpo, com algum vento da tarte da tarde. 

temperaturas: 

14.7ºC minima
32.2ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## panda (31 Jul 2013 às 10:05)

Hoje promete calor, já com *28.2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2013 às 11:02)

Mínima de 17,6ºC.

Ainda são 11h e já estão 30,5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jul 2013 às 14:04)

Boas, mínima de hoje *11.2ºC*  actual *34.2ºC*


----------



## invent (31 Jul 2013 às 14:19)

Bem, que dia quente, com céu limpo e uma brisa ligeira, estão de momento uns tórridos 40,0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jul 2013 às 14:21)

invent disse:


> Bem, que dia quente, com céu limpo e uma brisa ligeira, estão de momento uns tórridos 40,0ºC.



40ºc ao sol, não? Por aqui também vai aquecendo, com 32ºc


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2013 às 14:31)

invent disse:


> Bem, que dia quente, com céu limpo e uma brisa ligeira, estão de momento uns tórridos 40,0ºC.



Presumo que haja aí um engano ou sensor indevidamente instalado. As temperaturas na zona de Viseu eram ás 13h próximas de 32ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2013 às 14:37)

37,0ºC neste momento, com o carro apanhei já 39ºC em algumas zonas entre Moncorvo e aqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2013 às 15:10)

Boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo, levantou-se vento fraco desde as 13h... sigo com 30.3C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2013 às 15:33)

Boa tarde .

Hoje é dia de ambiente de inferno na rua ...até queima ,apôs 22 noites,consegui arranjar uma noite com temperatura tropical ,algum vento muito fraco de ESE e ,com 36.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2013 às 16:31)

37,5ºC .

Vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

Até queima ...com 37.3ºC .


----------



## panda (31 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

Temperatura actual *35.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2013 às 18:24)

Algum vento de SW e ...lá fora ainda tudo em brasa ,35.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## panda (31 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

Temperatura actual *33.5ºC*

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 36.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2013 às 20:26)

Boas,hoje já com algum vento de WNW...por enquanto o ambiente ainda ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## invent (31 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

vitamos disse:


> Presumo que haja aí um engano ou sensor indevidamente instalado. As temperaturas na zona de Viseu eram ás 13h próximas de 32ºC.



Boas, a temperatura era exactamente a indicada, o registo da mesma foi em Penalva do Castelo uns segundos antes da mensagem (14:19 horas).

Mais tarde, pelas 16 horas e picos, a caminho da barragem de Fagilde para um final de tarde de pescaria, cheguei a registar no termómetro do carro 41ºC estáveis durante vários quilómetros.

De momento estão 26,4ºC .

Alguém consegue arranjar o registo das temperaturas do IPMA do dia de hoje de Viseu?


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

Boas,
Por Lamego dia de céu limpo, vento fraco.
Temperatura máxima de 34.5
Mínima de 18
Atual - 28


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

invent disse:


> Alguém consegue arranjar o registo das temperaturas do IPMA do dia de hoje de Viseu?



Segundo o OGIMET, *33,5ºC*.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08560&ano=2013&mes=7&day=31&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2013 às 22:17)

Boas,algum vento de W,mas quente,ainda com 27.3ºC .


----------



## panda (31 Jul 2013 às 22:43)

Vento fraco e ainda *28ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2013 às 23:24)

Em Viseu, Domingo dia 28, foi um dia de aguaceiros moderados e acompanhados de trovoada, especialmente pela hora de almoço.


----------

